
Show HN: The Tao of tmux, available for free on the web, has been newly edited - tony
Hi,<p>Last year I began a book for learning tmux called <i>The Tao of tmux</i>. It is based off a free resource originally part of the documentation [1] of tmuxp, a tmux session manager [2].<p>I made it available for free online at <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;leanpub.com&#x2F;the-tao-of-tmux&#x2F;read" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;leanpub.com&#x2F;the-tao-of-tmux&#x2F;read</a>.<p>Since February of this year, I have incorporated suggestions and feedback from readers on quality and completeness of the book. For one, I have passed the book through a professional editor, as well as rounded out chapters with summaries and even added 3 new sections, including:<p>- Sending keys to tmux, aka `send-keys`<p>- Copying pane contents to the paste buffer programmatically, aka `capture-pane`<p>- Building and using tmux-mem-cpu-load [3]<p>Countless areas of the book have been rewritten for clarity. The process of editing alone fielded <i>over 650</i> tweaks. New graphics have been added. The configuration chapter has been overhauled, and various new examples of usage for targets (`-t`) [4] and formats (`-F`) [5] have been added.<p>The book is available for purchase on Leanpub, in DRM-free epub, mobi and pdf format at <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;leanpub.com&#x2F;the-tao-of-tmux" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;leanpub.com&#x2F;the-tao-of-tmux</a>.<p>In addition, the book is available on Amazon Kindle at <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;gp&#x2F;product&#x2F;B01MG342KU" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;gp&#x2F;product&#x2F;B01MG342KU</a>.<p>The book will always be available for free on the web.<p>P.S. If you found this book helpful, please review on Goodreads [6] and Amazon [7].<p>[1] <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tmuxp.git-pull.com&#x2F;en&#x2F;latest&#x2F;about_tmux.html" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tmuxp.git-pull.com&#x2F;en&#x2F;latest&#x2F;about_tmux.html</a><p>[2] <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tmuxp.git-pull.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tmuxp.git-pull.com</a><p>[3] <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;thewtex&#x2F;tmux-mem-cpu-load" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;thewtex&#x2F;tmux-mem-cpu-load</a><p>[4] <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;man.openbsd.org&#x2F;OpenBSD-5.9&#x2F;man1&#x2F;tmux.1#COMMANDS" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;man.openbsd.org&#x2F;OpenBSD-5.9&#x2F;man1&#x2F;tmux.1#COMMANDS</a><p>[5] <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;man.openbsd.org&#x2F;OpenBSD-5.9&#x2F;man1&#x2F;tmux.1#FORMATS" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;man.openbsd.org&#x2F;OpenBSD-5.9&#x2F;man1&#x2F;tmux.1#FORMATS</a><p>[6] <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.goodreads.com&#x2F;book&#x2F;show&#x2F;33246223-the-tao-of-tmux" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.goodreads.com&#x2F;book&#x2F;show&#x2F;33246223-the-tao-of-tmux</a><p>[7] <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;gp&#x2F;product&#x2F;B01MG342KU" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;gp&#x2F;product&#x2F;B01MG342KU</a>
======
znpy
Question: advantages of tmux over gnu screen ?

~~~
gee_totes
The one real advantage I know of is Tmux is compatible with mosh. I made the
switch from screen to tmux and have noticed that there's a more active
community.

------
nick-ma
Great job! Bro.

